# Putting rabbits in dovetail boxes



## mjdtexan (Dec 31, 2008)

I am new to woodworking yall so please keep that in mind please. I've built a few boxes that used 45 degree miters. I was able to make rabbits (I think thats the right word) for the sliding top and for the bottom board to fit in. I could rabbit all the way through. 

Today, I built a box using dovetails and I didnt think it through and routed out my rabbits on the routing table. Well of course when I stuck the box together the rabbit showed up in the dovetail joints. I still want to do sliding tops and I would like to still rabbit in the bottom board as well. Is there a way?

Thank Yall in advance for any answers that I may recieve


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

mjdtexan said:


> I am new to woodworking yall so please keep that in mind please. I've built a few boxes that used 45 degree miters. I was able to make rabbits (I think thats the right word) for the sliding top and for the bottom board to fit in. I could rabbit all the way through.
> 
> Today, I built a box using dovetails and I didnt think it through and routed out my rabbits on the routing table. Well of course when I stuck the box together the rabbit showed up in the dovetail joints. I still want to do sliding tops and I would like to still rabbit in the bottom board as well. Is there a way?
> 
> Thank Yall in advance for any answers that I may recieve


Hi Michael - If I understand your question correctly, you just need to start and stop the rabbet short of the ends. You may need to do a bit of chisel work to finish them up though as the router will leave a curved surface at the end of it's cut.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Michael...

dude, you're just having way to much fun!!!

take a look at page 14 in this PDF file for the PC jig.. gives ya a good visual..

http://images.rockler.com/tech/RTD10000210AA.pdf


----------



## mjdtexan (Dec 31, 2008)

jschaben said:


> Hi Michael - If I understand your question correctly, you just need to start and stop the rabbet short of the ends. You may need to do a bit of chisel work to finish them up though as the router will leave a curved surface at the end of it's cut.


I was thinking that too but I wanted to make sure I was not missing something obvious like I just did with those rabbits. Thank You so much. 

I know that I am going to want to buy some hardwoods soon for boxes instead of this curved, cupped, warped, twisted pine I've been practicing on. I see that it gets pretty expensive. Any suggestions for keeping cost down while I develop a product worthy of a sale or two?


----------



## mjdtexan (Dec 31, 2008)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Michael...
> 
> dude, you're just having way to much fun!!!
> 
> ...


Well, I am 42 and pretty much retired. Retired broke but at least I own it all. I do need to rent the house out next door though instead of just looking at it. Yes, I always have a good time. Its in my nature. 

Off to look at that PDF file now. Thank Yall so much for your help.



Yep, that is a good visual. I shall try it on the morrow and let yall know how it went.


----------



## jeremy budgen (Oct 9, 2010)

Michael

What i would do if you are only making small boxes, is to befriend a local woodworking shop that has lots of offcuts, maybe the are only to happy to either sell or give them away, that what i did in the UK when i started doing woodwork at the age of 13.


----------



## mjdtexan (Dec 31, 2008)

jeremy budgen said:


> Michael
> 
> What i would do if you are only making small boxes, is to befriend a local woodworking shop that has lots of offcuts, maybe the are only to happy to either sell or give them away, that what i did in the UK when i started doing woodwork at the age of 13.


Thank You. How are you finding South Africa? Any native hot pepper plants you aware of over there?


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

By clamping stop blocks to the router table fence, you can easily create stopped-dados.
You clamp the first block on the right where you will start the dado, and another on the left where the dado will stop.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

AxlMyk said:


> By clamping stop blocks to the router table fence, you can easily create stopped-dados.
> You clamp the first block on the right where you will start the dado, and another on the left where the dado will stop.


Hi Mike - I use that on small stuff but I also have a small table (22"). Most cases a start or stop block is off of the end table somewhere. Instead, in those cases, I will mark the lead and trail edge of the bit on the table and mark the start and stop edges of the dado on the edge of the stock. From there on it's eyeball city. h34r: If anyone has a better suggestion I would be happy to hear it.


----------



## mjdtexan (Dec 31, 2008)

jschaben said:


> Hi Mike - I use that on small stuff but I also have a small table (22"). Most cases a start or stop block is off of the end table somewhere. Instead, in those cases, I will mark the lead and trail edge of the bit on the table and mark the start and stop edges of the dado on the edge of the stock. From there on it's eyeball city. h34r: If anyone has a better suggestion I would be happy to hear it.


I to have a small Craftsman router table. I did it pretty much just like you said. I have a bolt that sticks up were the router mounts to the plate that gives me fits. If I ever get that bolt out I will replace the router or whatever it takes to make that right. I really really want a new router table with that easy lift thing.

I made some benches, I need to figure out where to post pics of those


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

mjdtexan said:


> I made some benches, I need to figure out where to post pics of those


Michael,,,

you can put em up in the show and tell forum. Use the manage attachments feature to upload your pics, right off of your PC...


----------



## jeremy budgen (Oct 9, 2010)

Micheal

Since the world cup everything has cooled down here...


----------



## mjdtexan (Dec 31, 2008)

jeremy budgen said:


> Micheal
> 
> Since the world cup everything has cooled down here...


Its a bit early this morning, gunshots woke me up (I live in the country) and I have not had my morning libations yet but I just dont get it. What has cooled down since the World Cup? People actually watch that? :sarcastic:


----------



## jeremy budgen (Oct 9, 2010)

Yeh coming from the UK originally i was actually supporting England and a lot of good they did.... and answer your question the red hot chilly pepers


----------

